# camping in Virginia



## gas20

Wife and I will be going to Virginia (Richmond area) to see our son, and would like info. on nice camping areas for our RV. This will be in summer and we will have 2 dogs with us. Can someone recomend some good sites? Thanks GAS20:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## wannatravel

We are heading out tomorrow for Pocahontas State Park in Chesterfield, VA, just outside of Richmond. Personally, I have never been there, but others that have been tell me it is great, with large sites, grass and trees in between the sites. I'll try to remember to post when we get back on Saturday to let you know how it REALLY is...
Charmaine

Heath & Charmaine
4 boys, 2 dogs, 6 bikes & a lot of food
07 Fleetwood Sequoia/99 GMC Sierra 1500


----------



## wannatravel

Wow! I really loved this state park! Most all the "streets" are one way, so it made it nice for bike riding. I did a lot of that...lost 4 1/2 pounds while there for four days--woo-hoo! There is not, in my opinion, a bad site in the park. There are wooded sites and open sites. The campers were all respectful of one another and kept their kids in check. The park staff was so courteous and helpful-they even opened up the office to let us buy ice after 9pm. The sites were spaced far enough apart that you did not feel like you were looking into your neighbors window. We got there on a Wednesday and there were only about 20 of the 100+ sites filled. We left Saturday afternoon, with the park full; it just did not seem like a full park, it was still quiet...loved, loved, loved it! Ask me questions about it if you like...


----------

